# Stopovers on route to the Algarve



## waddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi All , I will be travelling down to the Algarve at the beginning of October from Santander to Merida and then across to the algarve .Does anyone have any suggestions for sites to stay at during the trip down through Spain, one niters, maybe Burgos ,Salamanca, Merida, any help welcome . Thanks in advance
Waddy


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Camping Regio at Salamanca. Go round Salamanca on the dual carriage way/motorway (free) and take the Avila/Madrid road. After a few km you will see signs for St Marta de Tormes and soon afterwards will see a sign Camping Regio and 'Hotel' on the top of a 4/5 storey building away from the road on the left. Turn off the main road into St Marta and the site is via the hotel car park about 1km on the left after passing a petrol station on the right.
BTW I found the petrol station to be the cheapest around, so suggest filling up before continuing journey.
On from Salamanca there are sites in Merida and Caceres. For Merida turn off the E803 onto the E90 eastwards and look out for the international camping signs. The site is back about 2-3km from the turn off towards Merida. On returning to the main road you have to go further past where you turned off to get back on to the E90 westbound.
Just be aware that the E803 is being upgraded south of Salamanca towards Seville and you may have to follow 'diversions' through old roads and the roadworks. Fuel stops are few and far between on the new road; hence fill up at Salamanca before leaving.
Hope this is of some use.


----------

